# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [SOLVED] HP Pavillion g6 is overheating since Ubuntu 12.04 installation.

## ruslan kim

Hey everyone!
I have successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04 (64 bit) yesterday and came across a small problem. My laptop is overheating badly, it becomes very hot in 5 or 10 minutes after I start it. The fan is going crazy, but it doesn't help to cool the PC. It is very strange, because it didn't act this way when I was on Windows 7.

What can it be? I have a HP Pavillion g6.
P.S. Please explain it simple =)) I am a newbie.

----------


## mastablasta

what are the system specs?

lshw 

command will show them.

DO you have hybrid graphics? if so you need to install proprietary drivers and enable them propperly.

----------


## TenPlus1

Both of these links may work, the 1st allows you to turn OFF the Radeon graphics and the 2nd lets you install Jupiter which is a nice power manager:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/10325...p-pavilion-dm4

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupit...lable-for.html

----------


## HermanAB

Another couple of points to ponder:
Your machine may have two fans and one of them may not be running.
The heat exchanger may be full of fluff.

----------


## marlow59

> Both of these links may work, the 1st allows you to turn OFF the Radeon graphics and the 2nd lets you install Jupiter which is a nice power manager:
> 
> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10325...p-pavilion-dm4
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupit...lable-for.html


I used to have the same problem, seems like a common problem with Optimus graphics, disabling the graphical acceleration seems to work, but for me, installing the nvidia-current driver ( sudo apt-get install nvidia-current) seems to fix the problem.

----------


## ruslan kim

> what are the system specs?
> 
> lshw 
> 
> command will show them.
> 
> DO you have hybrid graphics? if so you need to install proprietary drivers and enable them propperly.




All right, I'll try from the top =))
Where do I put the "lshw" command? Sorry for the stupid question, but I am very new to Linux.

I have a sticker saying "Quad Core and Radeon Dual Graphics"...

----------


## NikTh

> All right, I'll try from the top =))
> Where do I put the "lshw" command? Sorry for the stupid question, but I am very new to Linux.
> 
> I have a sticker saying "Quad Core and Radeon Dual Graphics"...


Hi , 
there are NO stupid questions. Nobody born learned  :Wink:  

Open a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and copy-paste these commands from here to terminal . One line = One command


```
sudo lshw -C video 
lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
```

post the results back here . 
Put the results inside [CODE] tags , by highlighting the text and click the # symbol on top of message pane.
Thanks

----------


## ruslan kim

```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo lshw -C video
PCI (sysfs)  
  *-display               
       описание: VGA compatible controller
       продукт: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI
       производитель: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
       физический ID: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
       версия: 00
       разрядность: 32 bits
       частота: 33MHz
       возможности: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       кофигурация: driver=radeon latency=0
       ресурсы: IRQ:44 память:d0000000-dfffffff ioport:4000(size=256) память:f0400000-f043ffff
  *-display
       описание: VGA compatible controller
       продукт: Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
       производитель: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
       физический ID: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
       версия: 00
       разрядность: 64 bits
       частота: 33MHz
       возможности: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       кофигурация: driver=radeon latency=0
       ресурсы: IRQ:45 память:e0000000-efffffff память:f0300000-f031ffff ioport:3000(size=256) память:f0320000-f033ffff
```




```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci -nnk | prep -iA2 vga
Программа 'prep' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
sudo apt-get install loki
```

Well, it was not hard at all =)) Here are the results. The second code says I don't have 'prep' program. Should I install it?

----------


## NikTh

> The second code says I don't have 'prep' program. Should I install it?


Hi , 
it is not prep ... is grep . You can copy the command from here and paste it in your terminal (for more accuracy) if you want.


```
lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
```

Thanks

----------


## marlow59

Actually, I did some researches and a lot of people are experiencing the same problem. Try to update your system, if there are any compatible new drivers for you graphic card it will maybe solve the problem. try : 



```
sudo apt-get update
      sudo apt-get upgrade
```

----------


## ruslan kim

> Hi , 
> it is not prep ... is grep . You can copy the command from here and paste it in your terminal (for more accuracy) if you want.
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
> ```
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, you are right, I have made a mistake. So here are the results:



```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo lshw -C video
[sudo] password for ruslan: 
  *-display               
       описание: VGA compatible controller
       продукт: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI
       производитель: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
       физический ID: 1
       bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
       версия: 00
       разрядность: 32 bits
       частота: 33MHz
       возможности: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       кофигурация: driver=radeon latency=0
       ресурсы: IRQ:43 память:d0000000-dfffffff ioport:4000(size=256) память:f0400000-f043ffff
  *-display
       описание: VGA compatible controller
       продукт: Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
       производитель: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
       физический ID: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
       версия: 00
       разрядность: 64 bits
       частота: 33MHz
       возможности: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       кофигурация: driver=radeon latency=0
       ресурсы: IRQ:45 память:e0000000-efffffff память:f0300000-f031ffff ioport:3000(size=256) память:f0320000-f033ffff
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device [1002:9647]
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:3567]
	Kernel driver in use: radeon
--
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series] [1002:6760]
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:3567]
	Kernel driver in use: radeon
```

----------


## ruslan kim

> Actually, I did some researches and a lot of people are experiencing the same problem. Try to update your system, if there are any compatible new drivers for you graphic card it will maybe solve the problem. try : 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
>       sudo apt-get upgrade
> ```


All right, I tried that, it seems that the system was updated:



```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update
Игн http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease
Игн http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease             
Игн http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports InRelease           
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg                
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg        
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg      
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release                    
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release            
Игн http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease              
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release          
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources               
Игн http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                         
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Sources         
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Sources           
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse Sources         
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages        
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted amd64 Packages  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe amd64 Packages    
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse amd64 Packages  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages         
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg         
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted i386 Packages   
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe i386 Packages     
В кэше http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg                    
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse i386 Packages   
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex      
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe TranslationIndex  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Sources       
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Sources 
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Sources   
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Sources 
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release             
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main amd64 Packages
В кэше http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release                        
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages 
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages
Игн http://linux.dropbox.com precise InRelease                         
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe i386 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted TranslationIndex
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources        
В кэше http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources                   
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Sources     
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted Sources
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe Sources 
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse Sources
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main i386 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted i386 Packages
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Sources  
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe Sources    
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Sources  
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main amd64 Packages 
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe i386 Packages
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse i386 Packages
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe amd64 Packages
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse amd64 Packages
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main i386 Packages  
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted i386 Packages
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe i386 Packages
В кэше http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release.gpg                    
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main TranslationIndex
В кэше http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages            
В кэше http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages             
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-ru        
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en        
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse Translation-ru  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse Translation-en  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Translation-ru  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Translation-en  
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Translation-ru    
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Translation-en    
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse i386 Packages
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main TranslationIndex
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse TranslationIndex
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted TranslationIndex
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe TranslationIndex
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Translation-ru
Игн http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex             
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Translation-en
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Translation-ru
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Translation-en
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Translation-ru
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Translation-en
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Translation-ru
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Translation-en
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Translation-en
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse Translation-en
В кэше http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release                        
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted Translation-en
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en 
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Translation-en
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Translation-en
В кэше http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe Translation-en
В кэше http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe Translation-en
В кэше http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main amd64 Packages            
В кэше http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main i386 Packages             
Игн http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main TranslationIndex             
Игн http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-ru_RU            
Игн http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-ru
Игн http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en
Игн http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main Translation-ru_RU
Игн http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main Translation-ru
Игн http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main Translation-en
Чтение списков пакетов Готово
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
Чтение списков пакетов Готово
Построение дерева зависимостей       
Чтение информации о состоянии Готово
Пакеты, которые будут оставлены в неизменном виде:
  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
Пакеты, которые будут обновлены:
  language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-en
  language-pack-gnome-en-base libfreerdp-plugins-standard libfreerdp1
  linux-libc-dev software-center unity-greeter
обновлено 9, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 3 пакетов не обновлено.
Необходимо скачать 4*135 kБ архивов.
После данной операции, объём занятого дискового пространства уменьшится на 2*419 kB.
Хотите продолжить [Д/н]? y
Получено:1 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main language-pack-en all 1:12.04+20120801 [1*994 B]
Получено:2 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main language-pack-en-base all 1:12.04+20120801 [878 kB]
Получено:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main linux-libc-dev amd64 3.2.0-29.46 [871 kB]
Получено:4 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main language-pack-gnome-en all 1:12.04+20120801 [2*018 B]
Получено:5 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main language-pack-gnome-en-base all 1:12.04+20120801 [1*356 kB]
Получено:6 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main libfreerdp1 amd64 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1 [242 kB]
Получено:7 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main libfreerdp-plugins-standard amd64 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1 [73,9 kB]
Получено:8 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main software-center all 5.2.5 [624 kB]
Получено:9 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main unity-greeter amd64 0.2.8-0ubuntu1.2 [85,2 kB]
Получено 4*135 kБ за 6с (627 kБ/c)                                     
(Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент установлено 184629 файлов и каталогов.)
Подготовка к замене пакета language-pack-en 1:12.04+20120618 (используется файл .../language-pack-en_1%3a12.04+20120801_all.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета language-pack-en ...
Подготовка к замене пакета language-pack-en-base 1:12.04+20120508 (используется файл .../language-pack-en-base_1%3a12.04+20120801_all.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета language-pack-en-base ...
Подготовка к замене пакета language-pack-gnome-en 1:12.04+20120618 (используется файл .../language-pack-gnome-en_1%3a12.04+20120801_all.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета language-pack-gnome-en ...
Подготовка к замене пакета language-pack-gnome-en-base 1:12.04+20120508 (используется файл .../language-pack-gnome-en-base_1%3a12.04+20120801_all.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета language-pack-gnome-en-base ...
Подготовка к замене пакета libfreerdp1 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (используется файл .../libfreerdp1_1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета libfreerdp1 ...
Подготовка к замене пакета libfreerdp-plugins-standard 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (используется файл .../libfreerdp-plugins-standard_1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета libfreerdp-plugins-standard ...
Подготовка к замене пакета linux-libc-dev 3.2.0-27.43 (используется файл .../linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-29.46_amd64.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета linux-libc-dev ...
Подготовка к замене пакета software-center 5.2.4 (используется файл .../software-center_5.2.5_all.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета software-center ...
Подготовка к замене пакета unity-greeter 0.2.8-0ubuntu1.1 (используется файл .../unity-greeter_0.2.8-0ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb) ...
Распаковывается замена для пакета unity-greeter ...
Обрабатываются триггеры для man-db ...
Обрабатываются триггеры для hicolor-icon-theme ...
Обрабатываются триггеры для bamfdaemon ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
Обрабатываются триггеры для desktop-file-utils ...
Обрабатываются триггеры для gnome-menus ...
Обрабатываются триггеры для libglib2.0-0 ...
Настраивается пакет libfreerdp1 (1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1) ...
Настраивается пакет libfreerdp-plugins-standard (1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1) ...
Настраивается пакет linux-libc-dev (3.2.0-29.46) ...
Настраивается пакет software-center (5.2.5) ...
Updating software catalog...this may take a moment.
INFO:softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache:aptcache.open()
Software catalog update was successful.
Настраивается пакет unity-greeter (0.2.8-0ubuntu1.2) ...
Настраивается пакет language-pack-en (1:12.04+20120801) ...
Настраивается пакет language-pack-en-base (1:12.04+20120801) ...
Generating locales...
  en_AG.UTF-8... done
  en_AU.UTF-8... done
  en_BW.UTF-8... done
  en_CA.UTF-8... done
  en_DK.UTF-8... done
  en_GB.UTF-8... done
  en_HK.UTF-8... done
  en_IE.UTF-8... done
  en_IN.UTF-8... done
  en_NG.UTF-8... done
  en_NZ.UTF-8... done
  en_PH.UTF-8... done
  en_SG.UTF-8... done
  en_US.UTF-8... done
  en_ZA.UTF-8... done
  en_ZM.UTF-8... done
  en_ZW.UTF-8... done
Generation complete.
Настраивается пакет language-pack-gnome-en (1:12.04+20120801) ...
Настраивается пакет language-pack-gnome-en-base (1:12.04+20120801) ...
Обрабатываются триггеры для libc-bin ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
Обрабатываются триггеры для bamfdaemon ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
```

----------


## ruslan kim

> Both of these links may work, the 1st allows you to turn OFF the Radeon graphics and the 2nd lets you install Jupiter which is a nice power manager:
> 
> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10325...p-pavilion-dm4
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupit...lable-for.html


I tried to install Jupiter:



```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
 Jupiter: http://sourceforge.net/projects/jupiter/files/

More info: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
 More info: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/jupiter
Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it

Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.zMJ9LP0QGT --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 7B2C3B0889BF5709A105D03AC2518248EEA14886
gpg: запрашиваю ключ EEA14886 с hkp сервера keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: ключ EEA14886: открытый ключ "Launchpad VLC" импортирован
gpg: Всего обработано: 1
gpg:               импортировано: 1  (RSA: 1)
```

Seems to be installed, but where I can find it?

----------


## jonnyboysmithy

> Seems to be installed, but where I can find it?


You can run 

```
jupiter
```

 from the terminal. I would add a startup entry. Search for startup applications then click the Add button, give it a name: jupiter Command to run: jupiter and some comment if you want to be really tidy  :Wink: 
And you're done!  :Smile:

----------


## ruslan kim

> You can run 
> 
> ```
> jupiter
> ```
> 
>  from the terminal. I would add a startup entry. Search for startup applications then click the Add button, give it a name: jupiter Command to run: jupiter and some comment if you want to be really tidy 
> And you're done!


It seems that the program wasn't installed:


```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ jupiter
jupiter: command not found
```

How to install it properly? Pls see how I tried to install it in the previous posts.

----------


## simonmoon42

Did you run: 


```
sudo apt-get install jupiter
```

If you didn't... all you did is at the ppa to your list. After you add the PPA then you still need to install the software.

----------


## Gone fishing

I've had problems with my laptop overheating and then shutting down. After experimenting I found this line: 



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash thermal.off=1 acpi_osi="
```

 in /etc/default/grub followed by 

```
sudo update-grub
```

 seemed to fix the problem. I think it gives full control of the fans to system BIOS rather than the Linux kernel, anyway the fans seem to be spinning as they should - however, I also blew out the system so that might have helped too.

I also installed temp sensors in conkey so I could see whats happening at the moment one core is running at 38C the other 44C

----------


## ruslan kim

> You can run 
> 
> ```
> jupiter
> ```
> 
>  from the terminal. I would add a startup entry. Search for startup applications then click the Add button, give it a name: jupiter Command to run: jupiter and some comment if you want to be really tidy 
> And you're done!





> Did you run: 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install jupiter
> ```
> 
> If you didn't... all you did is at the ppa to your list. After you add the PPA then you still need to install the software.



Finally I installed it! =) And when I type



```
jupiter
```

in the terminal this what happens:



```
ruslan@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ jupiter
[sudo] password for ruslan: 
Exception in thread Thread-4:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner
    self.run()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 504, in run
    self.__target(*self.__args, **self.__kwargs)
  File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 411, in update_screen_resolutions
    res = self.jupiter.get_available_resolutions(display)
  File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 180, in get_available_resolutions
    return self.get_device('/available_resolutions_' + args,'resolutions','modes ' + args).split(' ')
AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'split'

Exception in thread Thread-5:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner
    self.run()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 504, in run
    self.__target(*self.__args, **self.__kwargs)
  File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 379, in update_screen_orientations
    rotation = self.jupiter.current_rotation(display)
  File "/usr/bin/jupiter", line 165, in current_rotation
    return self.get_device('/rotation_saved_'+args, 'rotate', ['normal',args]).split(' ')[0]
AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'split'
```

Now Jupiter seems to work... The CPU temp is 60 degrees. Is it high or not? What is the max temp that a CPU can stand?

----------


## ruslan kim

> I've had problems with my laptop overheating and then shutting down. After experimenting I found this line: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash thermal.off=1 acpi_osi="
> ```
> 
>  in /etc/default/grub followed by 
> ...


Can you please explain that step-by-step? Btw, according to Jupiter my CPU temp is 60 now(

----------


## ruslan kim

> Can you please explain that step-by-step? Btw, according to Jupiter my CPU temp is 60 now(


And how did you install temp sensors in conkey?

----------


## simonmoon42

> Now Jupiter seems to work... The CPU temp is 60 degrees. Is it high or not? What is the max temp that a CPU can stand?


While 60 is a bit on the high side, the maximum temp for your CPU is 90c so it shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## Gone fishing

Sorry

open a terminal and run 

```
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
```

look for the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and change it so that it looks like 

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash thermal.off=1 acpi_osi="
```

 Then run 

```
sudo update-grub
```

. Then reboot

My conky temp looks like 



```
Temperature

Core 0 Temp: ${execi 8 sensors | grep 'Core0' | paste -s |sed 's/°/\n/'| head -n1 | cut -c15-} C
Core 1 Temp: ${execi 8 sensors | grep 'Core1' | paste -s |sed 's/°/\n/'| head -n1 | cut -c15-} C
```

----------


## ruslan kim

> Sorry
> 
> open a terminal and run 
> 
> ```
> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
> ```
> 
> look for the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and change it so that it looks like 
> ...


What do I do with this conky temp? Insert in the terminal?

BTW, the CPU seems to cool after I did what you suggested. According to Jupiter it is about 52-53 degrees now.

----------


## Gone fishing

no just open the /home/username/.conkyrc file and add to the bottom. 

```
gedit /home/username/.conkyrc
```

 then run conky from a terminal to check if it gives any errors I think you need to install lm-sensors.


```
sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
```

Ther is a good conky thread in community cafe with examples of cofig files etc

----------


## ruslan kim

> no just open the /home/username/.conkyrc file and add to the bottom. 
> 
> ```
> gedit /home/username/.conkyrc
> ```
> 
>  then run conky from a terminal to check if it gives any errors I think you need to install lm-sensors.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't. I open "home", there is only one directory "ruslan", I click it and I see My Videos, Pictures, Downloads, Music, etc. I think it is not the place)) Where is it?

----------


## Gone fishing

> I can't. I open "home", there is only one directory "ruslan", I click it and I see My Videos, Pictures, Downloads, Music, etc. I think it is not the place)) Where is it?


It is there! In your case /home/ruslan If you open nautilus and click file system you will see /home /etc etc. Inside /home you will see ruslan. To see hidden files which are named .filename you need to go to view and select Show hidden files.

However, to get conky working have a look at this 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1644427

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky

----------


## ruslan kim

The problem is solved!

What I did is simple - I just reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 from the very beginning. I wanted to change the language to English anyway. During the installation I installed additional drivers for my graphics card (I remember I didn't manage to do it during the previous installation process).
Now everything works pretty well, so I suppose the problem was in the graphic card.

Many thanks everybody for the help and have a nice day!  :Wink:

----------

